# 1 lousy morel



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

We got about one tenth of an inch of rain yesterday so I went out to my regular spot very small area and found one lousy morel


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Man .. You got it Slow and Low 
@richard lingenfelter


----------



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

wade said:


> Man .. You got it Slow and Low
> @richard lingenfelter


Rain again later 2day Up to 1000th of an inch


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

richard lingenfelter said:


> View attachment 25392
> We got about one tenth of an inch of rain yesterday so I went out to my regular spot very small area and found one lousy morel


Don't mean to be out of place here, but just how fast do you expect them to grow in 24 hours after that little spit of rain?! I realize that we're a microwave society now, but come on!


----------



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

shroomsearcher said:


> Don't mean to be out of place here, but just how fast do you expect them to grow in 24 hours after that little spit of rain?! I realize that we're a microwave society now, but come on!


----------



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

The one that I picked today was about an inch and a half tall but yesterday afternoon it around 3 there was nothing in that spot so I figured probably an inch and a half or better a day


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

richard lingenfelter said:


> The one that I picked today was about an inch and a half tall but yesterday afternoon it around 3 there was nothing in that spot so I figured probably an inch and a half or better a day


That sounds about right. A couple years ago I found a "bigfoot" morel late in the season that was about 4.5" tall. But there was something different about it. It seemed to glow golden down in that green grass, and when I touched my fingertips to it it felt so cool and fresh and moist! I decided to leave it to see what would happen. I went back 3 days later and it had doubled in size to 9"! It's the morel on the right in my avatar. A little buddy had sprouted right next to it, which is the one in the center. Close to 5".


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Up here at Shasta Lake, CA we got almost 3 inches in two days but, unfortunately, the temp plummeted and we got snow down to 2000 ft. Just north of here at Mt. Shasta they got dang near 20 inches of snow! I guess that shoots our "early season" hopes in the foot! It seems we either get warm temps but no rain or rain/snow but no warmth! (Not that I'm complaining, but y'all back east got me pumped up and ready!)They say patience is a virtue.....so I'm a waiting............


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

jdaniels313 said:


> Up here at Shasta Lake, CA we got almost 3 inches in two days but, unfortunately, the temp plummeted and we got snow down to 2000 ft. Just north of here at Mt. Shasta they got dang near 20 inches of snow! I guess that shoots our "early season" hopes in the foot! It seems we either get warm temps but no rain or rain/snow but no warmth! (Not that I'm complaining, but y'all back east got me pumped up and ready!)They say patience is a virtue.....so I'm a waiting............


(And tonight we're back to 32 degrees. RATS!)


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah it's been cold down here too in Sac. Just when I thought they were going to start popping up...anyone else bored, like me? Wishing I had some mushrooms to find....


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

richard lingenfelter said:


> View attachment 25392
> We got about one tenth of an inch of rain yesterday so I went out to my regular spot very small area and found one lousy morel


Better than me!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

parshooter said:


> Yeah it's been cold down here too in Sac. Just when I thought they were going to start popping up...anyone else bored, like me? Wishing I had some mushrooms to find....


I'm feelin' your pain parshooter! Guess I'll try doing the 'Mushroom Dance' and see if it helps! Good luck to you when it finally starts!


----------



## autuca0308 (Apr 20, 2016)

Im gonna go to a few spots tomorrow to see if i have any luck


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Hey richard.....any more luck down there in SoCal??


----------

